# Power Max 9020, power steering...



## mikefox

Power Max 9020, power steering...


----------



## Live Oak

How did the power steering work out? Did it improve the handling and use of the tractor?


----------



## mikefox

With the front end loader the 9020 was very difficult to steer, now I can steer it with one finger with a load.
It took 140 hours to fabricate & install.


----------



## Live Oak

What did you use for a steering gearbox? The pump looks like a typical GM type power steering pump set up.


----------



## mikefox

I used a GM 605 gear box that can be found on many 1979 GM cars.
Send me your email address and I'll send you pictures of the installation.


----------



## Live Oak

I will keep that in mind for any future projects. I was just going to comment that you do nice work and that is good idea that can be done at a reasonable price plus a little sweat equity. :thumbsup:


----------



## mikefox

I can post the complete install if I figure out how to post pictures within my post instead of attachments.


----------



## jimpbmw

*Power steering*

Hi, I am new to this group and have a Simplicity 4041 with the original engine and a few implements, Rototiller, adapted pto chipper, single stage front PTO driven snow blower, electric sander, and working on a log splitter. Always looking for other implements to add to the collection. I would love to see and read about the power steering project to add to my possible future project list. Thanks and really glad I found this site since the simple tractor site seems to have cut back from the much more useful it used to be. Thanks again if you have details on that project. JimPatry


[email protected]


----------



## chrpmaster

Welcome to the Tractor Forum jimpbmw!

If you want a rely from mikefox you might want to email him since he hasn't posted since 2007. You can email him through his profile.

Post pics of your tractor and attachments when you get a chance and feel free to join in the discussions.

Andy


----------

